# Ol roy dog food



## needs to know more (Oct 7, 2007)

I've got a friend in OK that just lost a dog and her neighbors have also lost 2. They where eating ol roy dog food. They also had a cat that had the runs (I can't spell diarhea). That was not there usual dog food, but where using it until they could get the other. I have heard nothing official about any problems. But 3 dogs dead while eating it is enough for me to give out a warning.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

was this dry or wet?


remember the big dog and cat food recal for all that wet food? well Ol Roy was on the list.


----------



## needs to know more (Oct 7, 2007)

She didn't specify. But considering the size of her dogs, LGD's. I would guess dry. But I will find out for sure.


----------



## sunshineandtulip (Nov 6, 2007)

Switching dog food is bad anyways. If you switch food you are suppose to do it gradually... Just like with most other animals... Old Roy is bad. I raised labs for several years and my parents before that I/we never fed old Roy. You can read the ingredients and see why... So sorry for your friends loss though it is hard. If I ever run out of dog food I would cook oatmeal and add some kind of raw meat to it... Raw meat isnt a bad thing to keep on hand either for your dogs. If you know a hunter you could have them cut a few pieces off for your animals. I would cut up and store in the freezer and its really good in the summer to throw them a frozen bone to chew on.....


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Im so sorry to hear the dogs died.

We feed Natural balance to the dogs and cats here.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about the animals that passed away!

Ol Roy was on that list - and I really hope they were not feeding food that was almost a year old!

It sounds like it might have been something else like rat poisoning or antifreeze poisoning. I doubt it was from the food.

But - 

Old roy is one of the worst foods you can possibly feed. It is loaded with nothing but fillers and really does not have alot of nutrients. The animals have to eat ALOT of it to get the nutrients that most animals get from a quality food in a third the amount. So to eat it they are not only not getting the appropriate nutrients, but the body does not have enough time to sort through all the fillers to pull it out before the animal poos it out!

I personally feed Iams Lamb and Rice at my home. I feed both a Mastiff and a Rott on it and I go through 60 dollars a month on food - BUT there is very little poo to pick up since most of the food is broke down and digested.

Just remember that alot of the foods, including the premium brands have roadkill animals and also euthanized animals in their bi-products. They say that the solution is boiled out of the food - but there is still some risidual left. I know that it is gross to think of - but it is true. I used to feed my animals raw diet, but it is just not cost effective now with all the other animals here on the ranch.


----------



## sunshineandtulip (Nov 6, 2007)

Some stuff is cheap but good other stuff well its not worth the little bit of money you pay for it.....


----------



## debpnigerians (Oct 20, 2007)

I believe it's highly illegal to use roadkill or euthanized animals in pet food. Also if they used roadkill there's be a lot less carcasses rotting on the side of theroad. As for euthanized animals, virtually all vets use a cemetary service now. Granted there are idiots who do horrifying things that everyone reads about in the news, but most cemetaries are extremely ethical people. They know from experiance that people may say they don't want a service etc but a month later they're looking for his grav. Anybody know how to do a Snopes test?


----------



## sunshineandtulip (Nov 6, 2007)

Vets around here use a service that picks the animals up and cremates them.... Road kill generally stays on the road till eaten by scavengers........ Gross i know but true. Most of the by products are feathers, bones and other stuff ground up into a meal and then processed into dog food. Some are no more then cornmeal with flavoring.. It just depends.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I've heard bad things about Ol' Roy as well. We feed an all natural dog food to Quincy (GSD) and Flint River another all natural food to Tyson (toy poodle)


----------



## needs to know more (Oct 7, 2007)

It was dry Ol roy premium. The dog was on a run and was the only one of their dogs that hadn't been switched back to their regular food. They absolutly will not use any poisons, so that was not it. If she ever runs out of dog food again she will take meat out of the freezer for them, and never feed ol roy again.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

My vet said he would LOVE to try to get Ol Roy taken off the shelfs. He said the dogs really would be better off eating Cardboard. He said their is more nutritional value in card board then in Ol Roy.
He is on a mission to get it removed.


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

sweetgoats said:


> My vet said their is more nutritional value in card board then in Ol Roy.


That is an almost exact quote from my vet. She said it is the absolute worst product on the market, bar none.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

It is not illegal to use euthanized animals and it is in the foods. I have been a vet nurse for 7 years and worked in many other states and countries.

I know we all don't want to think of that - but it is true. We were driving to Seattle a year ago April, and coming over the pass at about 1 in the morning we came on a horrific smell - it was a truck that we were following, that we eventually passed, but it was a purina truck loaded with carcasses of animals! We could see the animal parts and the blood dripping out the back of the tailgate! I thought that I was going to vommit!

Most veterinary clinics due use a cremation service for private creations, but for disposals (people who can not afford private cremation) the Humane Societies usually pick up the carcasses and depending on the facility is what happens next.


----------



## needs to know more (Oct 7, 2007)

Since the mention of Purina came up. I don't like purina feeds and won't feed them to any of my animals. A friend of mines hubby drives truck and was hauling to and from a Purina place. He knew they packaged Ol Roy and asked if there was any difference. Nope same food different package. Because of this deal I am learning a whole lot more about what is in the foods I feed my animals. Checking labels to see where they are made, not just packaged, but made!!


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

i've never heard of OL ROY. where is that sold?
MOST dog foods, if you read the ingredients, are corn and animal by products plus all kinds of chemicals. it's rather surprising there are so many LIVE dogs in the world....


----------



## Droopymole (Oct 5, 2007)

Ol Roy is sold at Walmart and Sam's Club. 

this is the exact reason I make my own dogfood.


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

ahh. i was once given a cat that was so skinny and small for her age, dull coat, etc; she had had regular vet care for shots/worming. i looked at the feed bag that was given to me with her, the ingredients were HORRIBLE, nothing there, really; didn't even look at the brand. the former owner had said it was a walmart brand.
switched the cat to science diet, which my other cats eat, and within a month or so the new cat began to look like a different animal. she gained wt and grew, got a shiny thick coat, etc. i was probably seeing the results of ol' roy, or an equivalent. i don't think many people realize that they are not really 'saving money' buying this junk.....they have higher vet bills, animals sick or doing poorly, and dying earlier than they should. that is not worth the 'savings' in food. at least in my opinion...


----------



## PixieDustHollow (Oct 5, 2007)

There are three 'types' of dog food. Grocery, premium and ultra premium.
Grocery is any animal food you can get at a grocery store, convenience store, walmart, etc. They are not nutritionally sound, and have icky ingredients. Usually the 1st ingedient is corn, then meat and bone meal and them animal fat. Typical foods are Ol Roy, Alley Cat, Whiskas, Beneful, etc. 
Premium food are better ingredient wise, but are still lacking. Usually the first ingredient is Rice meal or Chicken meal, and then animal fat/chicken fat. Common foods are Iams, Eukanuba, ProPlan, etc. Sometimes they are available to normal stores(walmart) and grocery stores.
Ultra Premium are food that list a "real meat" ingredient, like chicken, lamb, venison, etc first. They also don't use "animal" fat, everything has a species, like "chicken" or "lamb". They are available at pet stores only, for the most part. SOme small "family stores" carry the good stuff.

When I say "animal fat" I mean any animal fat. It can be chicken, roadkill, euthanized animals, lab animals that died/were killed, ANYTHING.
"Meat and bone meal" is ground up whole animals with the liquids removed. Once again, it could be chicken or euthanized animals. Even diseased ones.
Animal Digest is also a prime ingredient in grocery foods. Animal digest is ground up and dehydrated(water removed) animal digestive tract, from the esophagus to the anus. Even the poop is included.

Needless to say, my dogs and cats get ultra premium food, from a private ingredient-controlled company.

EDIT- Science Diet isn't all its cracked up to be either, but it is better than others. ProPlan(about half the cost) is a better food.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

That is EXACTLY why I use the "Ultra Premium" dog foods. My Pyr was allergic to corn so we switched her to Flint River and she became a TOTALLY different dog. My dogs are a very good example of good health


----------



## Droopymole (Oct 5, 2007)

Again, this is why I MAKE my pet food.


----------



## needs to know more (Oct 7, 2007)

I had thought about making my own dog food. But now with 4 dogs I don't have the time to mess with it. I do feed Iams. It was recomended by my vet, and he sells hills science diet. I asked him about another brand of food that we sell at work and he said no. I work in a feed store. We have 3 price ranges on dog food, cheap, medium, spendy. Iams and ukanuba being the spendy ones. I did read my labels on both the Iams chunk and puppy and the first ingredient is chicken. then it gets into some of the other things. 
I would like to look into these ultra premium dog foods. Any way I can find out some more brand names. If I can find something that my boss can get through one of his suppliers he will order it for me.


----------



## needs to know more (Oct 7, 2007)

I just did a quick net search for ultra premium dog food. out of the 3 I looked at only 1 didn't start with chicken meal and have chicken fat in it. Hum.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Natural Balance is an Ultra Premium Food.

We use it for both my dogs and cats. One of my cats had food allergies and her allergies have cleared up since we switched. All of my animals are good weights and shiny.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is a good link. http://www.flintdogfood.com/whyfrr.htm


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

only my cats eat science diet; it seems to be a good choice for them...they are healthy and live into their teens.
science diet and iams never 'worked' for my dogs (golden retrievers when i was breeding, others at other times). flint river dried their coats, too. have tried many, and i am sort of embarrassed to say that pro plan has produced the best coats and great health for me with mine for about ten or twelve years. i am a big believer in the good foods, but some them just don't work for some dogs. i do supplement with raw turkey and chicken, and eggs, and vegetables, so they are getting a little more than just the kibble.
i have a friend in oregon with a large kennel of goldens and she feeds nothing but the BARF diet. what a lot of work, but she has great whelpings and very healthy dogs. i am sure it is a good way to go if you can figure out a way to do it.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I am thinking about the B.A.R.F. diet when I start breeding, I REALLY want to focus on great health, and personality (as well as many other things lol)


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Chelsey, I'm just being curious, what breed are you going to be breeding?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

"Teacup" poodles. I LOVE poodles and want to raise them all naturally, I haven't been able to find many people who do.


----------



## PixieDustHollow (Oct 5, 2007)

Since "teacup" isn't a "real" size, most breeders of the "real" sizes, toys, minis, standards, aren't going to talk to you about "teacups".
Many breeders of the real sizes look down on teacup breeders. They feel that it is unnecessary and unhealthful to breed dogs that small. They also know that many teacup breeders are in it for the money. I'm not saying you are, btw. But many breeders hate the teacups, pockets, tinis, etc. because it is NOT in their breed's standard.
I didn't say that to make you mad, or make you out to be a bad person, but that is what you're up against.



> I just did a quick net search for ultra premium dog food. out of the 3 I looked at only 1 didn't start with chicken meal and have chicken fat in it. Hum.


Chicken fat is not bad, it is good. You can know that it is from a chicken. As for the chicken meal. Chicken meal is better than 'meat and bone meal' and 'beef meal'. Curious, which foods were they?

I will never feed Science Diet, Iams, Eukanuba, Pedigree, Alpo, etc. They are full of corn, by products and artificial preservatives. Artificial preservative have been shown to be linked to cancer(BHT, BHA) and also certain dyes are very bad! Red 40 can actually dye internal organs. It has also been linked to cancers.

The BARF diet is great if you know what you are doing and you have discussed your diet with your vet. I have seen so many dogs on a BARF diet that are riddled with vitamin and/or mineral deficiencies(not a varied diet), kidney/liver disease(too much protein) and skin and coat problems(related to minerals and vitamins and general bad nutrient levels). Dogs that are on an appropriate diet, which included fruits and veggies, variation in meat choice and the like, look amazing. BARF is monetarily and time consuming.

ProPlan is not the worst food out there. It is the same general ingredient list as Science Diet, Iams and the like, and is much less cost-wise. If you want a decent food, but don't want to shell out lots of money, look into ProPlan. It is a Purina food, but it is lower in animal fat, animal digest and preservatives than their other foods.

I, however, would not feed it to my animals. My dogs are on Nature's Recipe, a human grade, holistic food. Holistic= natural. It costs me $24.99 for a 40 pound bag. Iam's lamb and rice is $24.49, Why would I not get the MUCH better food for 50 cents more?
The cats are on By Nature, another all natural, holistic food. I have three very active male cats. They eat about twice as much as recommended. It is 24.99 for 20 pounds. This actually keeps weight on them and they look amazing. Iam's cat formula(same size and flavor) is $26.99. Hmm, less expensive and better!
You can get both of them at PetSmart, and both are about as much or less the Science Diet and Iams and that whole group.
Another god food from PetSmart, and PetSmart only, is Authority. It is inexpensive, but 'clean'. For 40 pounds of their chicken formunla for dogs, its 23.99(in DE, where there is no tax). The cat food is 20 pounds for 18.99. It's inexpensive because it is their brand, and they don't advertise it.
Generally, you are paying for advertising. Both of the foods I feed are not advertized. They don't advertise because they want to keep the cost down as much as possible.

That turned out a lot longer than I wanted...


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Chelsey,
If you are interested breeding and raising dogs naturally there is a book called Natural Health for Dogs and Cats, it has everything in there from home remedies to making your own dog food. Very imformative.
We used to feed our dogs the Sam's Club version of ol roy. Our dogs got SO sick. Then we switched to an all natural dog food called Eagle Pack. Our dogs do really well on it and have not gotten sick in a long time.
We buy cat food for our barn cats from the feed mill, it's cheaper than wal mart cat food but our cats are actually healthy for once. We ran out one time and had to buy from wal mart, and all of our cats got sick within a couple days.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I have that book . It has some GREAT stuff in it.
I was thinking of feeding Eagle Pack, but Flint River gets delivered RIGHT to your door so it ends up costing _us_ less.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Hmm, I'll have to look into that. Ours cost a lot, we buy it from a dealer. Do they have a website?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

We have to drive really far to get Eagle Pack, so if your dealer is close IDK if Flint River would save you anything. Just google "FLint River dog food" and see what comes up. It is a network marketing so.......


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

For as long as I could remember my mom always had Buckeye dog food for all our dogs...so I started out with the same when I got my own 13 years ago...well Max was fine on it for the 7 years that he ate it...then I almost lost him to Pancreatitis..due to the high fat and he was having a bad reaction to the protein from soybeans!! After he was well enough he was on a prescription form of Hills Science Diet for 3 months...with me having to watch him like a hawk as he was not allowed to "share" the goat feed or even have a sip of their milk. Now mind you..this stuff was $42 for 20 pounds...which lasted him 3 weeks...I was having a problem paying for it....I talked to his vet and he had said that he needed a food that had absolutely no soy products and preferbly chicken and rice....I had him switched over to Dads Bite Size Meal....it is the ONLY dog food that Dads makes that has no soy. All the other types...Trail mix, Big dog Chunx etc..have soy as one of their many ingredients. The type I feed Max and Jack has corn ,oatmeal, rice ,chicken by proucts and beef as the ingredients. My dogs are healthy and happy and my Max is now 13 years and 3 months old....he is a cocker spaniel and he has the looks of an old dog but still has the get up and go of a puppy.


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

I have recently discovered this dog food and it seems like it should be a pretty good product. At least, my dogs like it. However, I'm wondering if I might be reading the label wrong and be victim to some pet food double-talk. Can I ask your opinions on the food, based on its ingredients list?









What do you think?

Bob


----------



## PixieDustHollow (Oct 5, 2007)

It's "clean", no yucky stuff in it. The only problem is a lot of dogs are allergic or sensitive to beef. If your dogs start chewing the tops of their paws, or losing hair or itching A LOT, you'll be fine.


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks PixieDust:
I am most interested in the fat content. It says 6.3%. Both of my dogs are 15 yrs old & I have concerns re: pancreatitus and I'm wondering if the fat content listed on the label is both low enough and the 'right kind' of fat. Don't seem to be any allergy issues.


----------



## PixieDustHollow (Oct 5, 2007)

Allergies take time to shoew- usually a couple months.
As for the fat content. Dog food makers don't distinguish between the different kinds of fat. Do a Google search for the pancreatic and fat relations. You could always call your vet or talk to the help line(number is on the label). The vet would be better help more than likely haha.


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

i was just at my former residence in a more metropolitan area and went to the local pet food store; almost fell over!!!!! it was FULL of new dog food, all types of 'natural' and 'no additives' etc etc. got one called 'wellness'....venison and lamb are first ingredients. i didn't have time to study the many new brands, but it was amazing. the manager said it is going crazy right now with new ones coming in almost everyday!! so, if you can get to a good supplier, it looks like we will finally start getting some good choices. i don't know of any up here in my new place; will have to see what i can find.

anyway, good luck to everyone.


----------



## PixieDustHollow (Oct 5, 2007)

Wellness is a great food. It was better before they sold the company, but its still a good food.
The one you got was Wellness Simple Solutions. They also have a "normal" line, with puppy, adult, senior, and lite formulas.


----------



## sunshineandtulip (Nov 6, 2007)

A friend was telling me that she did know of some places that used roadkill and other stuff to add to dog food! I didnt know!! The humane society here is now a no-kill. That is horrible that they would use it like that.. I never have used Purina or Ol'Roy either. Its hard to know what to get anymore!


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

that is exactly why this new 'bloom' of new foods, i am sure....no body is sure. the new ones, some of them, now say right on the bag, 'no road kill'. yuck.

as far as fat content: if your dogs start getting dry, itchy skin and/or a dull coat when on a food, this can be due to too little fat in diet. there are fatty supplements one can ad,if this is the case.


----------

